# Conseil d'expert(e)



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous , je commence mon tous 1er contrat "bébé " ( née le 21/08). 
J'ai commencer en novembre 2020 avec des périscolaires jusqu'à ce jour .
 Donc le contrat commence le 1er octobre ( du moins on a rdv pour parler de l'adaptation le lundi 3 octobre à 14h) . Sachant que la maman est en congé maternité jusqu'au 8 novembre et moi j'ai une semaine de congé du 24 au 29 octobre. Je ne sais pas comment programmée les jours accueil pour l'adaptation .
Vous feriez comment à ma place ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Euh? Le contrat "commence le 1er octobre" mais vous n'allez discutez du programme de l'adaptation que le 3 à 14h? Ca veut dire qu'en tout cas bébé ne sera pas confié lundi matin, donc?!

Le programme que je propose habituellement:
1er jour: un Parent vient avec son enfant à la maison durant 1 ou 2 h, de préférence en présence des autres petits, nous faisons connaissance ensemble. Le Parent me raconte comment est son bébé, quels sont ses habitudes, bébé entends son Parent me confier tout ça à son sujet, c'est comme lui dire "Je valide cette personne à qui je passe mon pouvoir". Il en profitte ce jour là pour me porter les fournitures. On réajuste les horaires de l'adaptation en fonction du rythme de bébé
2eme jour: c'est le saut dans le grand bain, bébé m'est confié une seule heure sans son Parent, de preference à un moment où il jouerait (n'aurait ni besoin de dormir ou manger)
Puis chaque jour on ajoute une heure de plus en veillant au depart à n'inclure qu'une nouveauté à la fois, soit une sieste, soit un biberon et en evitant une sortie au RPE tant que bébé n'est pas encore secure avec moi.
En général au bout de 7 à 10 journées d'accueil on arrive à un temps d'accueil équivalent à une journée normale prévue.
Il est bon de proposer au dernier jour d'adaptation un horaire identique à celui qui sera le cas quand Maman reprendra le travail pour qu'elle puisse voir combien de temps lui prends de se preparrer + preparrer bébé + déposer bébé pour être partie de chez Nounou à l'heure qui lui permettra d'être à l'heure à son travail.

Là vous avez prévu de commencer le contrat bien avant, ce qui est interessant car avec une coupure d'une semaine pour tes congés c'est aussi ce qui permettra à bébé d'être déjà bien adapté à toi avant les congés et donc de te retrouver plus facilement après tes congés.
Mais attention, si l'idée est de minorer ton contrat sous pretexte d'adaptation (c'est possible mais pas obligé), la minoration pour cette raison ne pourra dépasser un mois. Cela veut dire que quelque soit le choix du PE, si entre le 1er novembre et le 8 le PE souhaitent encore alléger les journées il n'aura plus le droit de minorer ton salaire.

Perso je proposerais donc bien une adaptation evolutive sur 2 semaines (comme d'habitude) puis d'accueillir l'enfant comme si le PE travaillait déjà.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Les particularités de la période d'adaptation sont précisées dans mon livret d'accueil. La première heure de l'adaptation est utile pour parler de l'enfant, que l'enfant s'accoutume aux copains, bruits, voix en douceur. Le contrat d'accueil est toujours signé avant la première heure d'adaptation.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Et bien il faut que tu commences l'adaptation après ta semaine de congé 

Ca te laisse 1 semaine avant que la maman ne reprenne le travail 

Sur combien de jours et d'heures tu accueillera cet enfant ? 
Il ou elle aura 3 mois donc ça devrait suffire 
Sauf si cet enfant est en cododo, allaité etc... 
La 1 semaine risque d'être un peu trop court


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

Alors à la base depuis janvier je réserve la place il chercher avant la naissance car ici beaucoup de demande.  Donc je me suis engagée avec eux après plusieurs rdv pendant la grossesse . J'avais un contrat qui devez s'arrêter fin août   donc il souhaiter commencer début septembre "sans avoir l enfant " .pour que je ne puisse pas perdre en salaire . Je leur est proposer plutôt en octobre car sa fezer très court . J'avais peur que la Caf tilt sachant que bébé été prévu pour le 28/08. Donc la pour octobre ce sera pas vraiment une adaptation comme tous le monde sa se fera quelques jour par ci par la sur 3 semaines et sachant que c'est un bébé allaiter et qui dort encore beaucoup très peu d éveil. Je souhaiterais qu'il s'habitue un peu à moi car je l'aurais seul mes enfants et mes accueilli seront à l'école . Du coup  je pense la 1ere semaine de novembre donc après mes vacances on établira vraiment l adaptation , je pense proposer ceci : en sachant que ce sera encore les vacances scolaire donc j'aurais mes 2 autres accueilli aussi +  mes 2 enfants)
1 matinée
1 matinée + midi
1matinee + midi + sieste + goûter
1 journée complète 9h 19h .


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam  l acceuil dois se faire 
Lundi 9h18h 
Mardi 9h 19h
Jeudi 9h 18h 
Vendredi 9h 19h


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda  le programme que tu propose ressort un peu de se que j'aurais voulu proposer.  Mais c'est un bébé allaiter et il n à que 1mois


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Alors j'ai commencé l'accueil d'une petite fille de 12 semaines le 12 septembre 
Bébé allaitée en cododo qui dormait sur maman pour les siestes et qui a des coliques depuis la naissance 
La totale quoi.... 

Au vue de la situation 
J'ai fais l'adaptation sur 3 semaines 
Maman a repris le travail le lundi 26 mais elle c'est adapté pour la 3ème semaine 

Je suis aussi sur 4 jours sans mercredi 8h00- 18h00 

La 1ère semaine j'ai fais 
9h00 10h00
9h00 11h00
9h00 12h00
9h00 13h00

Le deuxième semaine j'ai fais
9h00 11h00
9h00 12h00
9h00 14h00
9h00 15h00

Cette semaine je fais 
Lundi 9h00 13h00
Mardi 9h00 15h00
Jeudi 9h00 16h00
Vendredi 9h00 17h00

Horaire contrat à partir de lundi prochain 

Et bien à ma grande surprise 😲 ça ce passe à merveille 
Avec moi elle prend ses biberons alors qu'elle les refuse à la maison 
Elle dort 1 heure le matin dans la nacelle et 2 a 3 heures l'après midi 
Plus de coliques 
Très souriante 

Adaptation réussie .......😂 

Dans ton cas je proposerai 
9h00 12h00
9h00 14h00
9h00 16h00
9h00 18h00


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam   Elle est pas mal ton adaptation .car en plus  j'ai croiser la maman à l'école tout à l'heure elle m'a dis que bébé  avait du mal avec les biberon sa fais 3 semaine qui essai d alterner.,  que tous les matins elle été au sein du coup donc elle été un peu inquiète mais comme la plupart c'est toujours différent avec nounou l'enfant réagis pas pareil il n'a pas le même comportement . A mon avis il ressent l odeur de maman donc ils savent  kil y a la gougoute a côté. Je proposerai ce style adaptation je pense .


----------



## Griselda (29 Septembre 2022)

Après effectivement, un bébé si petit pourquoi vouloir une adaptation plus d'un mois avant de reprendre le travail?
Bébé n'a qu'un mois, il est tout petit.
J'aurais surement proposé une adaptation à commencer seulement une semaine avant mes congés et la deuxième semaine après mes congés. Le bébé aura 2 bonnes semaines de plus au début de l'adaptation et à cet âge là 2 semaines ça compte.
Je suis archi pour l'adaptation mais confier son bébé avant 2 mois c'est hard, déjà que...


----------



## Nounousand02 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ben à la base il voulais commencer tôt le contrat pour ne pas perdre la place car en attendant l'accueil je n'est pas de salaire.  Donc on veut commencer en octobre mais pas spécialement me la laisser tt les jours .après moi je veut l'avoir de temps en temps quand même pour me familiariser avec aussi


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment judicieux de réaliser une adaptation d'une semaine pour ensuite enchaîner sur une 1 semaine de congé pour reprendre après l'adaptation 

Ce bébé étant allaité et en cododo, tous ce que l'am aura mis en place sera oublié après 1 semaine d'absence et il faudra tout reprendre 

Le seul point bénéfique c'est que l'am pourra se familiariser avec bébé et découvrir ses habitudes de vie et maman pourra également s'adapter au fait de laisser son bébé 
Mais côté bébé aucun intérêt je pense


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Septembre 2022)

On va réaliser la semaine avant la reprise de travail de maman vraiment  l'adaptation complète comme la préciser @assmatzam  . ce mois ci on va apprendre à ce connaître tous doucement quelque heure par ci par la.


----------

